# Two weeks from customs release to Pcd?



## H2887 (Dec 26, 2010)

Just got word that my Ed m3 was released by customs and ready to be put on a truck to spartenberg.I figured a quick Pcd date but was given two weeks from today,any ideas on how to get it done sooner? It's only a 1/2 day trip to deliver the car from Brunswick to the factory.


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, but you have to consider scheduling availability at the PCD. They are quite busy. Talk to PCD to see if you can get on a wait list for cancellations?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Didn't see your post before I answered your PM. The port won't just put one vehicle on a truck and send it directly to us. We average about 1 to 1 1/2 weeks from the time we request the vehicle to be shipped to us until we actually receive it. They have to have a complete load headed this way before they will ship the vehicle. So your time frame is pretty much spot on.


----------



## Flying Nut (Mar 24, 2011)

My car was released by customs on March 18th. At what point will I be able to schedule a PCD date? My CA said that he sent off an email, but from what I know, hasn't heard back.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Flying Nut said:


> My car was released by customs on March 18th. At what point will I be able to schedule a PCD date? My CA said that he sent off an email, but from what I know, hasn't heard back.


Just sent you a PM... In case anyone else reads this and wants to know, the vehicle (European re-delivery vehicles only) has to clear customs and the BMW VPC before we can offer a date. Once it clears the VPC and we have an ETA of it's arrival to our facility, we can email your CA with the first available re-delivery date.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------

